# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  كرايسلر c300 متظبطة

## zizoYAzizo

::hop::  



 ::hop::  



 ::hop::  



 ::hop::  



 ::hop::  



 ::hop::  



 ::hop::  



 ::hop::  


منقول

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

فاكر دي يا زيزو    ::uff::   ::uff::  

طيب بلاش

فاكر دي    ::'(:   ::'(:  

صحيح ليا زمان ما حطيتهم لاني كنت متوقعة اني حافوز بالسيارة لكن للاسف .. والحمد لله على كل حال.


نرجع للموضوع .. فعلا صور فضيعة قمة في الروعة والتصميم  شكرا لك. ::'(:

----------


## bedo_ic

دى وهم يا زيزو فعلا شكرا يا جميل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم
> 
> فاكر دي يا زيزو     
> 
> طيب بلاش
> 
> فاكر دي     
> 
> صحيح ليا زمان ما حطيتهم لاني كنت متوقعة اني حافوز بالسيارة لكن للاسف .. والحمد لله على كل حال.
> ...


ايوه انا فاكرهم ومعاهم دى  ::'(:  كمان 
معلش بقى يعنى البيجو راحت منك خلاص بتاعه المسابقه ؟  ::  انا بردو كنت دخلت مسابقه وانا مقتنع انى مش هفوز على عربيه فورد فوكس 2006 وطبعا كالعاده طلعت من المولد بلا حمص  :2:  
ربنا يكرمك يا اميرلاد وحضورك الدائم وروحك الجميله 
شكرا  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> دى وهم يا زيزو فعلا شكرا يا جميل


عقبال يابيدو لما تقلى خدها لفه  :good:  يارب يرزقك بالاحسن منها ان شاء الله

----------

